# JKD systems likes/dislikes



## Gary Crawford (Feb 13, 2004)

Greetings all, I am a lost soul.I used to train under Professor Gary Dill. I am now seeking a new organisation to train with,any sugestions?


----------



## Black Bear (Feb 14, 2004)

Hi Gary. 

Tough to say who you can go to in your particular location... I'm personally very interested in, and excited about, the Matt Thornton/Functional JKD "aliveness revolution". I think it has a lot of the keys to what makes people better fighters. 

www.straightblastgym.com

What JKD or other "progressive" schools are there in your area?


----------



## Gary Crawford (Feb 14, 2004)

Black Bear said:
			
		

> Hi Gary.
> 
> Tough to say who you can go to in your particular location... I'm personally very interested in, and excited about, the Matt Thornton/Functional JKD "aliveness revolution". I think it has a lot of the keys to what makes people better fighters.
> 
> ...


Thanks Black Bear, Any recomendation from you is definatly worth investigating,and I did. Unfortunatly the closest ones to me are Huntsville,Ala or Winston Salem,N.C. Both are too far for me to do any regular training,but both are close enough for a weekend roadtrip.I really like the concept of The Straight Blast Gym.I like the idea of a mix of BJJ and JKD.I have been tempted to start training at a BJJ school here that is top notch,but I have always felt straight BJJ is lacking something and of course it is JKD.I enjoy grappling,I just like my ears the way they are!The only other school in my area in in Knoxville(100 miles),Bruce Coregan,He is a mix of Kenpo,JKD and BJJ(mostly BJJ) I plan on attending a seminar there this summer he is hosting with Paul Vanuk.A good freind of mine in the D.C. area (John Ballie) highly recomends Mr Vunak,this will be my first experience with him.Lately I have been teaching some Counter Terorism seminars at some local traditional MA schools,and been playing around some with a Kempo school just to keep me from getting too bored.


----------



## R. Derderian (Feb 14, 2004)

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> Greetings all, I am a lost soul.I used to train under Professor Gary Dill. I am now seeking a new organisation to train with,any sugestions?


Are you anywhere near Raleigh, NC? 
www.derderian-academy.com


----------



## Gary Crawford (Feb 14, 2004)

no,I am in Bristol,Tn


----------



## Marvin (Feb 17, 2004)

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> no,I am in Bristol,Tn


Hi Gary, how far are you from Knoxville?


----------



## Gary Crawford (Feb 17, 2004)

Bristol-100 miles


----------



## Gary Crawford (Feb 17, 2004)

I don't mind driving that far,I used to drive to Jefferson City to train there


----------



## Marvin (Feb 19, 2004)

Bruce Corrigan, the Vice President of progressive fighting systems is in knoxville. 
Here is his e-mail pmaknoxville@aol.com 
Marvin


----------



## Black Bear (Feb 19, 2004)

PFS is Vunak's group, which is in the Concepts line under Inosanto. Vunak and Thornton are friends, but they do things very differently. In fact, Thornton gives Vunak credit for introducing him to BJJ in the first place. 

As for the ears, I have very pretty ears. I train at an MMA place only once a week, and I end up rolling maybe just 1 hr per month on the average. My instructor has dorky looking wrestling ear protectors. Only a couple guys here have significant cauliflowering, and one is in some grappling club in the military.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks Marvin,Black Bear. I have thought about going to see Bruce Coregan before,but I think it's time to do it.I sent Bruce a message asking for his schedual.He is usually good about quick replies.I'll let let ya'll know how it goes.


----------



## Marvin (Feb 23, 2004)

Cool, good luck!
in case you don't have it, here is his web addy:
http://www.pmaknoxville.com/


----------



## gmunoz (Jul 8, 2004)

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> Greetings all, I am a lost soul.I used to train under Professor Gary Dill. I am now seeking a new organisation to train with,any sugestions?


Gary, 

What made you quit training with Gary Dill?  I began his JKD program and found the materials too old.  Probably shouldn't have mattered, but the image I received wasn't all that when the materials arrived.  Just interested to know how you came to stop training and why with Gary Dill?  I didn't like the fact that I couldn't test by video.


----------



## James Kovacich (Jul 9, 2004)

R. Derderian said:
			
		

> Are you anywhere near Raleigh, NC?
> www.derderian-academy.com



Hello, Didn't you used to be affillated with Dill? I checked your site and there wasn't any mention that I saw. But I did see other JKD connections.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Jul 9, 2004)

he is no longer with Dill


----------



## William E. Holland II (Aug 16, 2004)

Hi Gary, 

John Drake is in Nashville. He is pretty good from what I hear. He is a Jun Fan practitioner under Lamar Davis II.  Is that any where near you? 

Best Regards,

Sifu William E. Holland II
"The Mongoose"


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 16, 2004)

Sifu Holland, welcome to Martial Talk!  Wow, 2 new people in one day, both knowledgeable on the art of the intercepting fist!  It's nice to make your aquiantance.  If you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask.  Enjoy your stay at Martial Talk, I look forward to your contributions!

Dan Bowman
Martial Talk
-Moderator-


----------



## Troy Ostapiw/Canada (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Gary,  If u have experience in O/JKD and Karate, you should look at NSI combatives or Renegade JKD.  Grandmaster Worden is The first non-Fillipino to be recognize3d as a Grandmaster in the Mother land.  Datu Worden will embrace the knowledge u have already learned, and allow u to expand and expolre new options, and concepts based on what u have all ready learned.  As u continue to train u will make connections you never realized were apart of your system.

Datu Kelly Worden is Out of Tacoma Washington, but has many instructors in North America, and over seas.  www.kellyworden.com

Just one mans opinion


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 24, 2004)

Guro Troy, welcome to Martial Talk!  You sound familiar, perhaps we've met before? :asian:  Enjoy your stay here sir, and should you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask.  See you 'round the board, and happy posting!


Dan Bowman
Martial Talk
-Moderator


----------



## Enson (Aug 24, 2004)

hey flatlander... long time no "read your post". hee hee!

anyway i'm a outsider looking in... i have only really seen gary dill do jkd but from what i saw... well the style is very limited in movements and technique. maybe it was just dill or i don't know. the only think that it had was this weird rocking front snap kick and the back fist. now i understand i shouldn't judge a style by one practicioner, but that is what i disliked about it. i don't know how good dill is but i was not impressed with him or his art. he claims to teach it the same way it was taught by bruce, but from what i read... bruce lee shut down his school because he didn't want anyone fighting like him. just wanted people using his concept. anyway my likes...? well maybe just the stance is kinda nice.

peace


----------



## Troy Ostapiw/Canada (Aug 24, 2004)

I am a Associate Instructor Under Vunak,  he is very talented, and knows his stuff without question.  Paul Vunak is very street real, and effective.  True reality based fighting....

I am also certified in Renegade JKD (Full instructor) NSI combatives. (FM)Under Grandmaster Datu kelly Worden.  he is linked through Jessie Glover, And Takay ....Very street real , very effective , and amazing to watch...Datu gets better as he gets older, and he is only 52years.  He currently teaches Special Ops personnel in the Army....Green berets.  He teaches many civilian, and law-enforcement personnel as well.  Chek it out at www.kellyworden.com

I have also trained with various JF/JKDer's including Inosanto, in LA.
Guro Inosanto is very Knowledgeable, and a great teacher....a walking Dictionary......he offers alot of training options.

Just one mans opinion


----------



## Gary Crawford (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions!If I just had my own airplane!Id flyout and check out all you guys.Reality says I have to keep my feet on the ground.Nashville is the closest of all the suggestions,only a five hour drive!I have already decided who's organisation I really want to join,Sufu Raffi Derderian.He used to be a high ranking member of Prof. Dills organisation.Check out his website: www.derderian-academy.com .All I have to do is meet him face to face and I'm in.I have have had trouble finding the time/money to go see him in R.I. I will eventually make the trip.In the meantime,I teach my Counter Terrorism Seminars at local M.A. schools.I also train occasionally with a freind who used to be one of Prof.Dills instructors and I have three students of my own that I teach a mix of Kenpo and jkd.  As far as Prof. Dill is concerned,he knows his stuff.He is getting older and has some medical problems that prevent him from trying to impress anyone.Most of the people underneath him(present and former)are top notch.The list of former SDS/JKD association members is a real who's who list.I won't elaborate because many of them have moved on to bigger and better things and don't want to be remembered by their association with Gary Dill.Professor Dill is not that bad a guy,he just seems to carry the old military pissing contest mentality and is very competative at it.I really wish he would try to make peace with everyone,but that's up to him.I won't be holding my breath.


----------

